# health question about itching, hives and gallbladder



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

I have a health question I thought that someone here might be able to advise me on. My husband has been having some of the symptoms of gall bladder disease...chest pain, belching, etc... but he is also having swelling and itching on various parts of his body (hands, feets, groin area, hives in head). The dr. suggested that this is just a continuation of the flu he had had a week and a half ago. Dr. said that the stomach symptoms had gone away and the hives were left. I might agree with this if he hadn't had these same exact syptoms about 6 months ago and ended up in the emergency room. Any thoughts on this? Has anyone heard of anybody breaking out in hives with gall bladder disease? No tests have been done on his gallbladder. The dr. said that if the itching and swelling weren't significantly better by Friday he would send him for some tests. I just think he needs to find a different doctor because this dr. just wants to treat him for the symptoms and not find the cause.l


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I think you may need another doctor - one with less tunnel vision.
If it were just pain, swelling, itching and gastric upset, I'd say have his liver checked out. I've never heard of hives and gallbladder being connected, but each person's body reacts differently.

Do you remember the last episode if hubby had been on medication prior to ER visit? Is it possible that the meds for the flu was just enough to cause liver stress? Or has he had reactions to meds before?

Hope you figure this out soon.

Halo


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I would definately get some blood work done. Could be some of the meds he took while sick, or a K+/NA imbalance from being dehydrated.Or liver ,or kidneys, autoimmune disorder...Since it is a repeat of an earlier episode it is worth getting checked out.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

My husband didn't take any medication with the flu that he had and I can't recall if he had taken any medications prior to the incident last time. He is allergic to penicillin, but that's all as far as I know. He is currently taking indomethicin because he has had pretty bad case of gout. Someone I work with suggested a disease called idiopathic urticaria which is an allergic reaction which will cause the gastric symptoms with an allergic reaction of unknown cause. He is still scratching and his chest is hurting him. Hope to find a solution to this problem soon. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

There is definitely a connection between itching and liver not functioning properly, which can happen when the gallladder is diseased. I would find another doctor.


----------

